# Horse with blood in urine



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

I got to the yard a bit earlier last night so rode round the yard for twenty mins before untacking and mucking out. When i came to muck out i found two or three areas of my shavings bed with fresh blood on top. I checked my horses mouth, nose, feet and bottom for blood and finding none assumed it was blood from a mouse or bird that the yard cat had found and ki&#314;led. However digging down the bed i noticed more drops of blood and found in the wet patches of urine the shavings had turned a reddy burgundy colour. Aware shavings can look bloody when wet with urine due to the type of wood used after 21 yrs of mucking out shavings beds it was obvious to me it was blood. Three days b4 i noticed my horse (19 yr old gelding) had been weeing much more than normal and the Y.O had also commented she had seen him stretch out (like an american show horse stands) in his paddock. Guessing he was struggling to stale. So at half four last night i rang and spoke to a vet. Explained the situation and she said sounds like kidney stones as geldings that age sometimes get little shards that pass through the uretha and cause blood. Said to get urine sample if i can last night and drop it off today but he wouldnt wee for me. I am taking  him to vets on friday for assessment on leg so she said she could put a catheter up ; presumably to get a sample. Poor boy. Is eating drinking and behaving normally and temperature fine.  Anyone come across this before please? A&E nurse at yard said sounds like a urine infection.  I will obviously monitor him this week.


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2017)

Applecart14, I've had a kidney stone that passed in shards that ripped my ureter on the way and I can tell you that it's absolutely excruciating pain. Bladder infections are also painful. Please don't leave your poor horse for a whole week before it's investigated.


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Applecart14, I've had a kidney stone that passed in shards that ripped my ureter on the way and I can tell you that it's absolutely excruciating pain. Bladder infections are also painful. Please don't leave your poor horse for a whole week before it's investigated.
		
Click to expand...

 i get the feeling the vet is not convinced blood is from  urine. The horse appears fit and well in himself as i say usual responses eating well reacting as normal. I am there this afternoon as staff have turned out for me this morning so i will see how he is later. He is not giving any indication whatsoever that he is in pain of any sort.


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			i get the feeling the vet is not convinced blood is from  urine. The horse appears fit and well in himself as i say usual responses eating well reacting as normal. I am there this afternoon as staff have turned out for me this morning so i will see how he is later. He is not giving any indication whatsoever that he is in pain of any sort.
		
Click to expand...

So wheres the blood coming from is the obvious question?
So the standing funny has no significance? Do you not think that is showing discomfort ,pain call it what you will . You either need to get a sample or get the vet out! Leaving tll next friday with a potential infection is irresponsible IMO.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2017)

Be careful Applecart that would not be a wait till Friday thing here .
I would take his temperature four times a day .
If it goes up even a smidgeon press the panic button .


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			So wheres the blood coming from is the obvious question?
So the standing funny has no significance? Do you not think that is showing discomfort ,pain call it what you will . You either need to get a sample or get the vet out! Leaving tll next friday with a potential infection is irresponsible IMO.
		
Click to expand...

The vet said it was quiet okay to leave till friday for further investigation given the horse is eating and drinking normally and is not showing any signs of illness. Without a sample of urine i got the feeling from the telephone consultation that there is little benefit in them coming out to me.
What i have read on the subject mirrors what the vet has said so please dont accuse me of ill treating my horse. If i found blood im my wee i wouldnt be attending a&e. I mentined the standing to the vet but given it was six days ago and the horse is well she thought it may have been relevant at the time.


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2017)

Applecart you really make me wonder sometimes. You complain about the way you are treated on this forum, and sometimes people do jump on you quite hard. And then you post a thread saying that your horse is bleeding and may have a urinary infection or kidney stones and that you don't intend a vet to see it for one day short of a full week. Honestly, what did you expect us to say? Why did you post? Because if it was for sympathy and support, I'm not sure you'll be getting much of it.

FWIW I peed totally normally (apart from there blood) and was bright and chirpy when I had the kidney stone. But when it was moving it was the worst pain I've ever felt in my life.


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Be careful Applecart that would not be a wait till Friday thing here .
I would take his temperature four times a day .
If it goes up even a smidgeon press the panic button .
		
Click to expand...

Are you a vet Goldenstar? Please i am not being funny when i ask the question but if the vet feels there is no urgency i would rather take her expertise over people who are not vets on a forum. I cannot possibly take temp four times a day i when i work full time a distance of twenty miles from site. There are many reasons for blood in urine and many of them are not pain related.  I asked if anyone had encountered that with their horse not opinions on whether i am a rotten owner not having equivalent of blues and twos on the yard doorstep!  Anyone that knows me will know i am always first on the phone to the vet. Hardly not caring. But neither am i a panicker. Yard staff and fellow liveries i questionned last night said horse behaving as normal which is what i can see as an owner of twelve years. I think a bit of perspective is called for.


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			Are you a vet Goldenstar? Please i am not being funny when i ask the question but if the vet feels there is no urgency i would rather take her expertise over people who are not vets on a forum. I cannot possibly take temp four times a day i when i work full time a distance of twenty miles from site. There are many reasons for blood in urine and many of them are not pain related.  I asked if anyone had encountered that with their horse not opinions on whether i am a rotten owner not having equivalent of blues and twos on the yard doorstep!  Anyone that knows me will know i am always first on the phone to the vet. Hardly not caring. But neither am i a panicker. Yard staff and fellow liveries i questionned last night said horse behaving as normal which is what i can see as an owner of twelve years.
		
Click to expand...

Your horse ,your question ,dont ask if you know better. If I was you I would be down there all day today till I get a sample to take to the vets to put my mind at ease . To be honest im a little surprised the Vet is so relaxed about it and of course google is always a good fall back im guessing its on your favourites. I certainly know if it was mine the Vet would be here today and I have 12 horses and only see them twice a year. The Vet that is!!!!


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Your horse ,your question ,dont ask if you know better. If I was you I would be down there all day today till I get a sample to take to the vets to put my mind at ease . To be honest im a little surprised the Vet is so relaxed about it and of course google is always a good fall back im guessing its on your favourites. I certainly know if it was mine the Vet would be here today and I have 12 horses and only see them twice a year. The Vet that is!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I asked if anyone had come across this before. I did not ask for your opinion as non vets on whether i should get the vet out as i have already had a phone consultation with my own vet as explained who has reassured me that my horse can wait till friday on the proviso that he is eating, drinking and urinating and is well in himself. He was last night. He is ok today or i would have had a call from staff who turned him out. I will see him at lunch time. I cannot magic a water sample from no where.


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			I asked if anyone had come across this before. I did not ask for your opinion as non vets on whether i should get the vet out as i have already had a phone consultation with my own vet as explained who has reassured me that my horse can wait till friday on the proviso that he is eating, drinking and urinating and is well in himself. He was last night. He is ok today or i would have had a call from staff who turned him out. I will see him at lunch time. I cannot magic a water sample from no where.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously your vet has come across it before so why the need to ask us mere mortals if we have experienced it.
Think you need to google there are many ways to get a horse to pee or ask your vet. ! How do you know hes urinating ok if you cant get a sample ? Usually by the time all the symptoms you reel off are evident the infection will be well established! Hence more difficult to treat to state the obvious. Like I say your horse ,All I can give you is 40+yrs of looking after lots of horses and what you describe would not be treated lightly!


----------



## ester (28 January 2017)

I'm not aware of any ways blood will be appearing in urine without their being associated pain let alone many?

No I wouldn't take myself to A+E if I had blood in my pee but I'd be at the GPs on monday. 

I would be at the yard as much as possible this weekend to try and get a sample and leave a suitable container in/outside his stable and ask others to grab one if they spot him going too and I would certainly be monitoring his temperature carefully in case of infection in the meantime.


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2017)

I was taken to A&E at three in the morning because of the pain I was in. I was on and off curled up in agony for five days. No-one who saw me when the stone was not moving would have had a clue.

Applecart, if you didn't want alternative points of view then I'm struggling to understand why you posted.

Knowing what I know about the intermittent nature of kidney stone pain and the seriousness of bladder infections (one killed my friend's mother), your horse would be on 24 hour watch if he was mine and a vet would be out this morning to get a sample.

If you don't want to hear this, don't ask!


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2017)

In case you don't know, this is a kidney stone. Mine. It's five millimetres high and as sharp as a knife








PS yes I did carry a tea strainer with me to catch the b##g&£×. I was determined to see what could possibly cause such pain!


----------



## Shay (28 January 2017)

There could be many reasons for the vet being relaxed about this - and they may well be proved right.  But my worry would be that the horse could go downhill very fast.  And if it happens in the middle of the night then it might not be  spotted until too late.  I've seen what happens when a horse is caught in severe pain and in  a box overnight - it isn't pretty.

OP - is there may way you or the stable staff could get a sample over the weekend?  I get how hard it is when you have to work - but there are clear days now.  If the blood persists I certainly would not leave him until the end of the week.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 January 2017)

Certain brands of shavings turn a deep red when they are saturated with urine, the cheaper ones are the most likely to go red as they have red wood mixed in with the white.

I think it would be well worth being absolutely sure it is blood, I found a stable with 'blood' in it a few years ago and thought the horse was in trouble.


----------



## Cecile (28 January 2017)

Easy to do but boring as hell, just sit in the stable read a book with a mug in your hand, catch pee in mug and you can even use a dip stick to test the pee for blood or just drop it off at the vets

Lay a few bags of fresh shavings and he will pee before you know it


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 January 2017)

The only experience of blood in urine I have was not a horse but my father he had kidney stones and he was in agony, after going to the doctors and being admitted to hospital he had a cancerous tumour outside his bladder, after several years of chemo and radiotherapy it spread to his bones and he died, so in your situation I would consider this as being serious regardless of what your vet says I wouldn't wait a week until the horse is seen, just because his a vet doesn't mean they are always right, please don't leave it as other posters have said kidney stones are excruciating agony and need to be treated.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			Are you a vet Goldenstar? Please i am not being funny when i ask the question but if the vet feels there is no urgency i would rather take her expertise over people who are not vets on a forum. I cannot possibly take temp four times a day i when i work full time a distance of twenty miles from site. There are many reasons for blood in urine and many of them are not pain related.  I asked if anyone had encountered that with their horse not opinions on whether i am a rotten owner not having equivalent of blues and twos on the yard doorstep!  Anyone that knows me will know i am always first on the phone to the vet. Hardly not caring. But neither am i a panicker. Yard staff and fellow liveries i questionned last night said horse behaving as normal which is what i can see as an owner of twelve years. I think a bit of perspective is called for.
		
Click to expand...

Why post if you don't want advice I am at loss to understand your attitude.
No I am not a vet and you know that so I find your tone unnecessary rude but I do have plus years of experiance of horses at all level doing all sorts of thing I simply said what I would do IF I decided to make a horse peeing blood wait a week to see a vet . 
If your happy for your horse to pee blood till Friday it's no skin off my nose .
I am appalled that any one keeps a horse in a situation were its temperature can't be monitored four times a day when something odd is going on but hey everybody standards are different .


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			The only experience of blood in urine I have was not a horse but my father he had kidney stones and he was in agony, after going to the doctors and being admitted to hospital he had a cancerous tumour outside his bladder, after several years of chemo and radiotherapy it spread to his bones and he died, so in your situation I would consider this as being serious regardless of what your vet says I wouldn't wait a week until the horse is seen, just because his a vet doesn't mean they are always right, please don't leave it as other posters have said kidney stones are excruciating agony and need to be treated.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about father. So.... i call the vet this afternoon. Vet comes and sees horse alert bright obviously not in pain with normal temperature. Sees horse eating hay and head over door. What is vet meant to do then please? The vet i spoke to last night was only offering the kidney stone scenario as one of a number of possible conditions. There is no way my horse will wee. In fact ive probably only seen him wee half a dozen times in the last twelve months. He had a new shavings bed last night. Despite hovering by his door for half an hour last night he hadnt gone for a wee. Even if i get a sample wjich is highly unlikely vets now closed till monday at 9. I am at work 25 miles away and am there for seven..


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			Sorry to hear about father. So.... i call the vet this afternoon. Vet comes and sees horse alert bright obviously not in pain with normal temperature. Sees horse eating hay and head over door. What is vet meant to do then please? The vet i spoke to last night was only offering the kidney stone scenario as one of a number of possible conditions. There is no way my horse will wee. In fact ive probably only seen him wee half a dozen times in the last twelve months. He had a new shavings bed last night. Despite hovering by his door for half an hour last night he hadnt gone for a wee. Even if i get a sample wjich is highly unlikely vets now closed till monday at 9. I am at work 25 miles away and am there for seven..
		
Click to expand...

his got to wee at some point just have a good try over the weekend, my geldings tend to wee when they come in from being in the field I would just sit and wait with a bucket.


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Why post if you don't want advice I am at loss to understand your attitude.
No I am not a vet and you know that so I find your tone unnecessary rude but I do have plus years of experiance of horses at all level doing all sorts of thing I simply .
		
Click to expand...

 i wasnt being rude and did state i wasnt being funny it was a genuine question. I dont know you personally so have no idea. On my horses life it was a genuine question. I came on here asking if anyone had any experience with this with their horse. Simple. I did no ask to be judged and slatted and slagged off. If all you can offer (and i mean all of you not just GS) is nasty unkind words with no basis experience or professional opinion i.e that of a vet that i am not interested in your personal view point. It never ceases to suprise  me how many people think they know more than my vet.


----------



## ester (28 January 2017)

There is no way he will wee?? he has to go sometime you might just have to wait more than half an hour. Are you at work all weekend?


----------



## ester (28 January 2017)

If you are happy with your vets advice why are you asking for people's experiences as that is mostly what you have received on this thread, you asked for experiences, experienced people have replied? And people are just saying be careful because of the main things it could be infection/kidney stones as mentioned by your vet the situation could escalate and need intervention quite quickly. If you only want to talk to veterinary professionals then do so but then don't come and ask stuff on here because we don't have many vets and those that do tend not to post much on veterinary matters in case of giving incorrect advice as it would be unprofessional.

When you come up with statements like there are loads of things that can cause blood in urine without pain people really do wonder where you are coming from, because really there aren't.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			i wasnt being rude and did state i wasnt being funny it was a genuine question. I dont know you personally so have no idea. On my horses life it was a genuine question. I came on here asking if anyone had any experience with this with their horse. Simple. I did no ask to be judged and slatted and slagged off. If all you can offer (and i mean all of you not just GS) is nasty unkind words with no basis experience or professional opinion i.e that of a vet that i am not interested in your personal view point. It never ceases to suprise  me how many people think they know more than my vet.
		
Click to expand...

Be polite to people and they will be nice to you .
I do know more than a vet about how my horses are feeling and what's normal for them.
And taking the temperature of a horse showing any form of oddness is standard good practise .
I can only repeat what are you posting for if you don't want views .
On the peeing tie him up with his bed up after turnout and leave him a while chances are you will get a pee when you put the bed .


----------



## cobgoblin (28 January 2017)

Causes of blood in urine:

Trauma
Infection
Renal or bladder stone....intermittent renal colic unless passed.
Tumour of urinary system...may not be painful.

You can buy a pack of heamastix at the chemist to test for blood in urine. If you can't get a proper sample use a recent wet patch.


----------



## Beausmate (28 January 2017)

If I suspected my horse was peeing blood, the first thing I would do is bring him in, have a good look at him to see if there was anything obvious that might indicate where the blood was coming from, then wait with a clean bucket. And wait, and wait, and wait some more until I got a sample.  That way I could observe if he was struggling to go, have a look to see if there was indeed blood present and have a sample to take to the vet.

It took just over two hours for me to get a sample from my mare and I would wait all night if I needed to check for blood.

I wouldn't leave it.


----------



## Cecile (28 January 2017)

I would use these or ask my vet to send me some of his dip sticks but only if I was concerned that any of mine were actually peeing blood so that I could be sure
I wouldn't stand outside the stable as by the time you get in once they start in its all over ~ sometimes you could write a novel whilst you wait 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Testing-MI...485607318&sr=8-1&keywords=dipstick+urine+test


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

ester said:



			If you are happy with your vets advice why are you asking for people's experiences as that is mostly what you have received on this thread, you asked for experiences, experienced people have replied? And people are just saying be careful because of the main things it could be infection/kidney stones as mentioned by your vet the situation could escalate and need intervention quite quickly. If you only want to talk to veterinary professionals then do so but then don't come and ask stuff on here because we don't have many vets and those that do tend not to post much on veterinary matters in case of giving incorrect advice as it would be unprofessional.

When you come up with statements like there are loads of things that can cause blood in urine without pain people really do wonder where you are coming from, because really there aren't.
		
Click to expand...

There is no one on here that has given me an experience of their horse having wee in its blood its all been speculation. Yes there are lots of reasons. Kidney stones. Bladder cancer. Urine infection. Kidney infection. Urethitis. Kidney cancer. Prostrate cancer : not sure if horses can get this. Infection in the sheath.  No one has told me how getting a vet out to my horse this afternoon will give me a diagnosis because none of you can. Because the vet cant. Err and i do think i know the weeing habits of my horse a bit more than people on here do. Amazing how a simple question always turns into a bitch fest for certain people on thus forum. I wont be commenting on this post anymore.


----------



## ester (28 January 2017)

all of which cause pain, 
you specifically suggested there were lots of possible reasons that wouldn't cause pain to your horse!


----------



## cobgoblin (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			There is no one on here that has given me an experience of their horse having wee in its blood its all been speculation. Yes there are lots of reasons. Kidney stones. Bladder cancer. Urine infection. Kidney infection.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see how someone else's experience would help you really as it might be due to a different cause.
Perhaps one fact you can assume is that this is not a particularly common symptom that others have had to deal with.


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Be polite to people and they will be nice to you.
		
Click to expand...

 but i wasnt inpolite to you in the first place which is why i really struggle to see why you could even find my reply on the slightest offensive but still. Seems my posts are always like a red rag to a bull for some folks.


----------



## Cecile (28 January 2017)

OK here are my experiences with collecting a sample, I can't remember why it was needed but it did take ages until I laid new shavings but I had to drive this sample to Lambourn 
I found the whole experience quite funny, several people text me with their idea's, farrier's idea was keep whistling and don't stop 

Another time a pony staying with me for a week or two seemed to stop peeing, I sat for ages with that one and tried every trick in the book, this doesn't help you at all but that one was taken to hospital and cathetised due to a very large stone

None of these examples help you but I hope you find the problem, who knows maybe he isn't even peeing blood at all and another explanation will be revelled


----------



## Gloi (28 January 2017)

...


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			but i wasnt inpolite to you in the first place which is why i really struggle to see why you could even find my reply on the slightest offensive but still. Seems my posts are always like a red rag to a bull for some folks.
		
Click to expand...

Just so you are aware I have had to deal with horses with blood in their Urine sometimes the outcomes havent been great . Maybe that is why I suggest you get an answer and dont treat it lightly. However I would not profess to diagnose somebody elses horse on the internet or over the phone for that matter. Have you considered the impact any supplements may be having as its a very common cause of stones!
If the horse was mine I would not be wasting time arguing the toss with people on here but at the yard trying to get the sample I need to put my mind at rest.
There you go 40yrs of experience thats obviously worthless! If you dont want to listen to the answers dont ask the question.


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Just so you are aware I have had to deal with horses with blood in their Urine sometimes the outcomes havent been great . Maybe that is why I suggest you get an answer and dont treat it lightly. However I would not profess to diagnose somebody elses horse on the internet or over the phone for that matter. Have you considered the impact any supplements may be having as its a very common cause of stones!
If the horse was mine I would not be wasting time arguing the toss with people on here but at the yard trying to get the sample I need to put my mind at rest.
There you go 40yrs of experience thats obviously worthless! If you dont want to listen to the answers dont ask the
		
Click to expand...


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:





popsdosh said:



			Just so you are aware I have had to deal with horses with blood in their Urine sometimes the outcomes havent been great . Maybe that is why I suggest you get an answer and dont treat it lightly. However I would not profess to diagnose somebody elses horse on the internet or over the phone for that matter. Have you considered the impact any supplements may be having as its a very common cause of stones!
If the horse was mine I would not be wasting time arguing the toss with people on here but at the yard trying to get the sample I need to put my mind at rest.
There you go 40yrs of experience thats obviously worthless! If you dont want to listen to the answers dont ask the
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## SpringArising (28 January 2017)

AC this really sounds like a UTI and coming from someone who suffers with them regularly, I can't not express enough how painful and uncomfortable they are. They are absolutely excruciating even though you can appear normal on the outside. 

I would definitely get onto the vet ASAP because he's probably in a lot of pain - he might look OK but remember that horses are prey animals so their natural instinct is to not let on they're an "easy target" so to speak. 

I'm sure this poor horse has something wrong with it each week. It must be stressful for you!

ETA - when I am in the "acute" phase of cystitis I wee blood and the non-emergency people always say go to A&E.


----------



## applecart14 (28 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			Got to yard bailey shot to stable door and whinnied when he heard me. Tied up groomed and tacked up whikst he devoured his net. Took out for hours hack head up ears forwards striding out as usual and grabbing grass on verge when he could!l Came back and other half mucked out whilst bailey tied up eating rest of net. Put back in stable without hay to distract him and he weed so i darted in. Stopped when i put container under but luckily carried on as i think he was desperate for a wee.didnt look like straining or abnormal to either of us. it was at half four so rang vet got ansafone for emergency vet rang them they said leave sample on gate sunday night and would look at it monday. They said as long as bright and alert and eating he will be fine but any change to call thought possible urine infection. Said no need to panic nothing they could do by coming out if horse looked well. This was a different vet to the one i spoke to last night. Again reassured me horse would be fine. Gave him usual tea and left him chasing his snackaball around the stable. Will see what they find on monday. Said to keep sample in fridge or outside in cold and if possible get a more up to date sample.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Cecile (28 January 2017)

Excellent, well done you!

Your account of how you obtained the sample is a darn sight more civilised than if I wrote how I obtained my first sample, I could of almost read War and Peace whilst sitting there with a mug in my hand whilst whistling, if you need to obtain another one it will be even easier

Monday will hopefully answer your question, have a good weekend!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2017)

I once had to take a urine sample from a mare. I am sure she thought I was perverted! She tried to stop mid-flow but fortunately couldn't.
I would be extremely concerned about a possible UTI and not very happy with a vet who wasn't overly bothered about the symptoms, as My mother effectively died from a UTI which had been neglected. Was there any obvious blood in the sample?


----------



## applecart14 (29 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I once had to take a urine sample from a mare. I am sure she thought I was perverted! She tried to stop mid-flow but fortunately couldn't.
I would be extremely concerned about a possible UTI and not very happy with a vet who wasn't overly bothered about the symptoms, as My mother effectively died from a UTI which had been neglected. Was there any obvious blood in the sample?
		
Click to expand...

 Hi PS very orange coloured sample with clay looking sediment at bottom of bottle once settled and minimal streak of what could be blood when decanting from tub to bottle whilst pouring. Like i said though horse is 100% acting normal. In fact stuffing hay down like no tomorrow  and was what could only be described as positively swinging on hack almost as if glad to be out: it suddenly went warm and sunny for a brief period and was like a spring day. He enjoyed his normal veteran vitality warm mash for tea, did his stretches and was pushing his snackaball around when i left at 5.30pm last night. I'm spending more quality time with him lately as i gave up smoking about 12 days ago so no longer spend hours sitting in the coffee ròom but use the time with him instead. And this is why i and the vets who know i know my own horse are not unduly concerned about him now as he is acting normally and showing no other signs of ill health or pain. And Bailey has never been short on coming forwards before when he has been in pain with colic or hock issues all those years ago. Sometimes its hard to put this all across on a forum and its not that im not listening to folks comments but its trying to take the relevant bits that apply to my horse and his situation and disregard the stuff i feel is irrelevant to us. I grant you, there is a time to panic and call the emerg vet but the way things stand at present now is not the time and thankfully it will probaly in all liklihood remain so.


----------



## applecart14 (29 January 2017)

Cecile said:



			Excellent, well done you!

Your account of how you obtained the sample is a darn sight more civilised than if I wrote how I obtained my first sample, I could of almost read War and Peace whilst sitting there with a mug in my hand whilst whistling, if you need to obtain another one it will be even easier

Monday will hopefully answer your question, have a good weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Its good to know both vets do not see any great urgency in what i described providing the horse is well in himself. He is tucking into a net now like theresno tomz. Its a shame i have had such a beating on this forum but my primary concern is and always has been my horse.


----------



## Cecile (29 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			Thank you. Its good to know both vets do not see any great urgency in what i described providing the horse is well in himself. He is tucking into a net now like theresno tomz. Its a shame i have had such a beating on this forum but my primary concern is and always has been my horse.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know much about how forums work but sometimes I really believe that some people have incredible horse sense and knowledge and with a couple of sentences written from the OP their alarm bells go off (Due to their experience and knowledge) there are a few people on here that I would love to live near my yard so I could use them as a sound board when something is bugging me as they have probably been there, done it and bought the T-Shirt but with a forum its so difficult as a few lines with a query doesn't really cover much
You have now officially joined the pee collecting club!


----------



## Bertolie (29 January 2017)

My gelding was found to be passing blood from his urinary tract. Discovered it on a Saturday, he was put to sleep on Monday after being diagnosed with cancer. OP I hope your boy, at worst, just has an infection, but please be alert for any signs that's he's not happy or is in pain or discomfort. I look forward to a positive update after the weekend.


----------



## Caracarrie (29 January 2017)

The first thing I did with my mare when I bought her was to train her to wee on command - very useful to keep the bed dry and she was one who liked to cross her legs all day when away from home.  It only took a week for her to learn and the reward was something tasty.  She got so good at it that she would attract my attention if I had her tied up outside, by begging with a foreleg and then I could put her back in her stable while I armed myself with a bucket. It also meant that I could potty her before we went to an all day show, and get her to do one in the long grass at the showground at lunchtime.  We were often out from 8am to 7pm so knowing she was comfortable was a big relief (no pun intended!).


----------



## Casey76 (30 January 2017)

Hey AC, I hope Bailey is OK, but please be aware that a very simple bladder infection can quickly turn into pyelonephritis which can lead to renal failure in extreme cases if not treated promptly.  You don't necessarily have a hugely increased temperature with cystitis, and it doesn't necessarily mean pain all the time, but standing parked out for a while attempting to or after staling would be a noteworthy event for me.


----------



## applecart14 (30 January 2017)

Caracarrie said:



			The first thing I did with my mare when I bought her was to train her to wee on command - very useful to keep the bed dry and she was one who liked to cross her legs all day when away from home.  It only took a week for her to learn and the reward was something tasty.  She got so good at it that she would attract my attention if I had her tied up outside, by begging with a foreleg and then I could put her back in her stable while I armed myself with a bucket. It also meant that I could potty her before we went to an all day show, and get her to do one in the long grass at the showground at lunchtime.  We were often out from 8am to 7pm so knowing she was comfortable was a big relief (no pun intended!).
		
Click to expand...

Yes I trained my youngster to do this and it saved a fortune on bedding!  He was very good at it. Trouble is with Bailey you go anywhere near him when he wee's (which I hardly ever see him do anyway in the stable) then he stops straight away and moves!


----------



## applecart14 (30 January 2017)

Casey76 said:



			Hey AC, I hope Bailey is OK, but please be aware that a very simple bladder infection can quickly turn into pyelonephritis which can lead to renal failure in extreme cases if not treated promptly.  You don't necessarily have a hugely increased temperature with cystitis, and it doesn't necessarily mean pain all the time, but standing parked out for a while attempting to or after staling would be a noteworthy event for me.
		
Click to expand...

Okay.  But like I say I've spoken to two vets now and they are not unduly alarmed. I will ring the vets at lunchtime and see if they have found anything abnormal in the sample.  He was fine when I left him last night and I assume he is okay this morning - staff turn him out weekdays as I work 25 miles away and have to be in for 7am.


----------



## ester (30 January 2017)

Perhaps with the posting of further experiences though you can understand that with the information in your first post which suggested leaving it a week raised concern in others? And that it was concern rather than 'jumping on you' mostly because they'd rather a horse and its owner didn't go through that if it was possible that timely action would prevent it? 

Fingers crossed for clean pee!


----------



## varkie (30 January 2017)

Personally, if I saw blood in a horses urine, I would have vet out at first opportunity.

Some years ago, I saw blood in my mares urine.  Like yourself, I didn't worry too much - she seemed fine in herself, was eating, drinking, completely normal - other than blood in her urine.  I spoke to my vets, they weren't too worried - said it was likely just to be some kind of infection.  

Long story short - lots of things went on - diagnosis, symptoms, etc.  She was diagnosed with cauda equina / polyneuritis equi.  This is a degenerating condition, leading to loss of sensation behind (hence the blood in urine, as she couldn't feel it fully to expel all urine, leading to irritation & bleeding within the bladder).  Within six weeks, she went from being 100% healthy and normal, to barely able to keep herself upright with her back end (she was heading for paralysis).  She was PTS before she reached the point where she could not get up one day, or where she fell and injured someone (this almost happened) - but the speed she went from normal to PTS was shocking.

With this is mind, for me, blood in urine is an immediate vet job.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (30 January 2017)

I had something quite similar with my horse last year who had tied up about 2 months previously. When he was doing a wee, it went from clear to clear with dark streaks to dark then clear. He was also going straight into his stable for a wee after riding which he doesn't do anymore. I got the vet to look at it and his red blood cell count was marginally high. He hadn't tied up. 

But this was the colour of his wee. 
http://s268.photobucket.com/user/carolinebarber/media/IMG_6303.jpg.html

We never really got to the bottom of it because it improved and as far as I am aware, hasn't happened since. I do keep an eye out whenever I see him wee just to check that it is all ok still.


----------

